# Passport Express - how long wait now?



## onway (10 Jun 2010)

Has anyone got a new passport recently through Passport Express and if so, how long was the wait?? Am trying to organise a surprise trip for someone and they sent off their form yesterday.....


----------



## gm88 (10 Jun 2010)

Sent off mine last week.  Was told it would take 25 working days Passport Express.  Cork office said 3 week if applied for over the counter.


----------



## MaryBe (10 Jun 2010)

Sent my son's off on May 5th got it back in first week of June. Used Post Office passport Express.


----------



## gallagl3 (30 Jun 2010)

Does anyone know what the current time frame on passports is now the industrial action is over???


----------



## babaduck (30 Jun 2010)

22 working days with PP Express according to the website yesterday.  I sent mine off this morning... wonder when I'll get it back!


----------



## gocall01 (1 Jul 2010)

Sent my application away in the last week in May via An Post.
Got it back this week (the last week in June).


----------



## gm88 (1 Jul 2010)

Passport Express sent off 4th June, and according to the tracking  no. on passportoffice.ie  , it is printed and in the post as of to-day.


----------



## gallagl3 (1 Jul 2010)

I sent mine off through passport express on the 9th June, it was received on the 11th and registered on the passport office on line tracking system. Three weeks later it is still the same and I am now starting to worry as I am travelling on the 9th July (tomorrow week). I think my best bet is to phone them and maybe arrange to collect it by hand in the office. Has anyone any suggestions??


----------



## TheShark (2 Jul 2010)

Passport Office are now saying that Passport Express applications are now guaranteed to be returned in 20 working days.


----------



## tiger (2 Jul 2010)

I got mine renewed end of April, took about 25 working days IIRC.
As as said else where I think, the online tracker is not much use.  It only shows a status of "received" (or similar) right up until it's been completed.


----------

